# Food Safety News Fri 3/20/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 20, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 3/20/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Coronavirus outbreak is not slowing audits of California’s leafy greens*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2020 12:05 am The need to keep social distances is not keeping state government auditors from the lettuce fields, according tot the California Leafty Greens Marketing Agreement (LGMA). It reports that the safety measures for leafy greens are fully in place during the rapidly changing COVID-19 situation. “First and foremost, we want to assure people that LGMA audits...  Continue Reading


* President told consumer friendly M-COOL would help cattlemen recover from coronavirus*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2020 12:03 am The association for independent cattle producers, known as R-CALF USA, has sent President Trump an “emergency letter,” saying the coronavirus upheaval has significantly worsened the financial and economic conditions of the U.S. cattle industry and the result will be that many cattlemen will not be able to make loan payment deadlines or survive the crisis without immediate...  Continue Reading

* Low prevalence of Salmonella in Sweden’s dairy herds*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2020 12:01 am Salmonella prevalence among Sweden’s dairy cattle herds is low but varies across the country, according to a study. In late 2019, the National Veterinary Institute (SVA) and Swedish Board of Agriculture (Jordbruksverket), conducted an anonymous national milk tank survey for antibodies against Salmonella. It is the second time such a survey on milk samples from...  Continue Reading

* Two dozen more sick in E. coli outbreak traced to raw clover sprouts*
By Coral Beach on Mar 19, 2020 05:47 pm Public health officials have identified another 25 victims in an E. coli outbreak traced to raw sprouts that were served at Jimmy John’s, sold at Whole Foods and other retailers, and distributed to unknown entities. Updates from the FDA and CDC this afternoon reported the six-state outbreak has now sickened 39 people, with 27 of...  Continue Reading


----------

